# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kush Eshte Gjella Me E Preferuar Per Vitin E Ri

## rolua

si pas mendimit time gjella me e preferuar eshte pesheshi qe behet ate dite!me kaposh deti!!!!


ju si thoni??

""""""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## twist

kadaifi...mbas gjelit...

----------


## REG_KRAY

dhe pas atyre qe thoni ju qe une jam pro ketij mendimi megjithate  une do te vecoja mmmm   (krevatin)

----------


## REG_KRAY

por jo vetem  ore   ne  cift/

----------


## rolua

kadif me arra ose nje tapsi me bakllava turke!!!
o zot o perendi
llllqqqqqqmmmmkkkks

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## rolua

eeee ajo ska te thoje
cift ose vetem rendesi ka qe eshte krevat!!!

 :buzeqeshje: 


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## REG_KRAY

ore patriot edhe ti mo tek do

----------


## rolua

jo lal une nuk thash gje!!
nuk e kam problem sa nxe krevati pranoj!
e dyta
une ate nat nuk fle gjum
po me duket se dolem pakes jashte temes
he pra kush eshte gjella me e preferuar??


 :buzeqeshje: 


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## Prototype

nje gjel po te pjekur ama hihihi hahahaha huhuhu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LediAA

Une.... Vdes per BAKLLAVA.... :P

----------


## magjistari

Pilaf me Grosh! :P ... detyrimisht, pas bakllavase.

----------


## LediAA

Dhe une... per ate u riktheva... Pilaf me Grosh !... pas bakllavase qe ben mami i magjikos qe te shkon goja leng  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rolua

hallall magjistar do na rush ndo nje pjat me nga ajo piata magjike??


 :buzeqeshje: 

""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""'

----------


## LediAA

S'ben per ty se se ke mbush akoma moshen !

:P

----------


## rolua

gjunaf ska gje do pres vitin tjeter!!!

 :ngerdheshje: 


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## sweet_eyes

pilaf me gjel deti, sallate ruse, byrek me qumesht, kompekaji, kadaif me arra, bakllavaja etj etj.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

E di qe nuk osh gjell po mu me ka mor molli per pala fiku, po ka ato me varg jo ato me pako.
Ene nai pul hungareze me pilav me te kenoq, apo skann qen ato te verdha e te rrumullakta si zar.

----------


## katana

pule me arra

----------


## rolua

pule me arra
si gatuet me??

o katana po kishe humbur fare me goce nga behesh??

ato palat e fikut qe thot njeri me larte jane lere mos e pyet
dhe jo te hash nje  e dy
po te tere palen nja 50 cope sa ka...


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## Annaaa

Kaposhi( gjeli) I detit :P

----------

